# Alguien sabe algo de las bocinas con transformador?



## white_devil (Dic 16, 2005)

Hola, tengo unas bocinas con un pequeño transformador en la entrada entonces la conexion es algo asi:

Salida de audio > Transformador en la bocina > bocina

Mi duda es simple, acaso no puedo quitarle el transformador (desoldarlo) y usar la bocina directamente como las bocinas comunes??? es que tienen muchos cables y no se cual usar, y creo que los cables incorrectos pero en fin, es mas dificil "improvisar" asi que mejor quito el transformador y lo uso directo..

Alguien sabe si se puede??? 

gracias, esta es una imagen del transformador que trajeron las bocinas puestas:

http://www.twacomm.com/catalog/model_T725.htm

y esta es una bocina del mismo tipo , pero no es exactamente la misma bocina, simplemente es muy parecida:

http://akamai.globalsources.com.edg...ources.com/IMAGES/PDT/BIG/260/B1000791260.jpg

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 16, 2005)

Las bocinas de las que hablas son utilizadas en sistemas satelites o también conocidos como hilo musical, referenciate a estos mensajes para saber mas del tema:

instalacion de hilo musical

tipos de hilo musical

Y la respuesta a poder usarlo sin transformador es: depende para que lo uses, si lo usas en un hilo musical el transformador es necesario, si lo quieres conectar directo al amplificador entonces ya no lo necesitas.

Saludos.


----------



## white_devil (Dic 17, 2005)

ahh que bien, gracias la quiero usar al amplificador directamente pero me leere lo de hilo musical de todas formas 

Gracias, muchas gracias


----------

